# E.N. Guilds - Banking Guild Released



## Morrus (Mar 2, 2005)

[imager]http://www.rpgnow.com/products/product_4371.gif[/imager]If you thought banks were all about holding your character's wealth, think again. Add to your fantasy world a system of banking little before explored. Here is the glimpse into a complex guild where wealth can influence not only adventurers, but nations.

From E.N. Publishing comes a new line of books: E.N. Guilds. Starting the series off, we bring you the Banking Guild. Enter the world of fantasy financing as never seen before. Adventuring parties can now take out loans, buy life insurance, invest in stocks and fund expensive quests. You'll never look at fantasy banks the same way again.

E.N. Guild books bring you a resource of knowledge and crunchy rules. This first fully bookmarked pdf venture into the secrets of fantasy guilds brings you 26 pages of material ready to use immediately.

This e-book includes:

    • A detailed overview of true banking, stock exchange, and insurance.
    • A new variant each for Knowledge and Craft skills involving money, and one new feat.
    • Two new prestige classes.
    • Three new spells and a new monster (the lead ooze).
    • Magic bank vaults and alternative currencies.
    • A brief glimpse at the gods of Theft, Commerce, and Greed.

When you purchase this product, you receive a zip file containing two editions of the PDF. One is extensively bookmarked for on-screen use, and the second is designed for easy printing. E.N. Guilds - Banking Guild is available from RPGNow.


----------

